# Indian Bike!!!



## Dan the bike man (Jul 5, 2013)

I bought this Indian bike today. The seller said it's a 1917. Looks to be all Original. Wheels are wood. Badge says "Hendee MFG. CO" and made in Mass. Is it 1917? And of course I'd like to know an idea of value. Thank you.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jul 5, 2013)

Good score!
Use some hot Sno-Seal leather preservative on the seat before anyone sits on it. It will soften up, otherwise it may disintegrate.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jul 5, 2013)

Don't know value, but do not cut off those tires!
Chris


----------



## Nickinator (Jul 5, 2013)

agreed tires must stay in 1 piece! and very nice find i love that badge.\

Nick.



scrubbinrims said:


> Don't know value, but do not cut off those tires!
> Chris


----------



## Indian Steve (Jul 5, 2013)

Fantastic Find! I ride a 1948 Indian Chief motorcycle and have dreamed of finding an early Indian Bicycle. George Hendee and Oscar Hedstrom went into business together building motorcycles is 1901, two years before Harley. Hendee was building racing bicycles in the 1890s. Enjoy! steve


----------



## Dan the bike man (Jul 5, 2013)

Thanks all. I bought this at an antique store I went into today. I got them down a good amount below what they were asking. I will not remove the tires, or anything else, not to worry. I will not ride the bike, do I still need to put "Sno-Seal leather preservative" on it? Where do I find that? The serial number is PH17117 (the "P" is above the H) does this help anyone to confirm the date is 1917?


----------



## Gary Mc (Jul 5, 2013)

Dan, Great find!!!!!!!!  It is most likely a 1916 but could be early 1917 I guess, badge changed to a different style some time in 1917 based my 1916 & 1917 catalogs.  1917 catalog shows the later badge than yours.


----------



## Dan the bike man (Jul 5, 2013)

Gary Mc said:


> Dan, Great find!!!!!!!!  It is most likely a 1916 but could be early 1917 I guess, badge changed to a different style some time in 1917 based my 1916 & 1917 catalogs.  1917 catalog shows the later badge than yours.




 Cool! Thank you! So it's WW I. I know bikes made in WWII are rare, I'd think WWI are also? I'm not interested in selling, I just like to know how rare the items are I own.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jul 5, 2013)

http://www.amazon.com/Sno-Seal-Sno-Seal-7-oz/dp/B005L9EEHU





You still need it to preserve the leather. It goes with all of the rest of the maintanence.
I have used Sno-Seal for over 45 years. It is made from beeswax and doesn't foul up the pants.


----------



## Iverider (Jul 5, 2013)

Sno seal is bad ass, but you can use any leather conditioner especially if your not planning on riding it in the wet. I put neatsfoot oil on an old saddle and although it smelled a little stanky for a bit it really helped with the dryness and stiffness of the old leather. I sno sealed the saddle afterward. Nice bike. I'd say that the badge being damaged is the biggest bummer.


----------



## sbusiello (Jul 29, 2013)

*awesome*

really cool pick up. If you dont mind, how much did you get it for?


----------

